# supprimer des vidéo déja regardées dans you tube



## masterjohn (9 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je fais de temps à autre du ménage dans l'historique de You Tube car j'ai des vidéos que je regarde plusieurs fois et au bout d'un moment j'ai ainsi des centaines de vidéos dans l'historique.
Pour cela je vais dans historique, je coche le carré en face de la vidéo et je la supprime.

Or à ce jour quand je clique sur ce carré pour le cocher, il ne se coche pas... le petit "v" ne s'affiche pas dans le carré je ne peux donc pas supprimer la vidéo.

Si quelqu'un a la solution car je me retrouve avec un historique comportant des dizaines de vidéo en doublon, c'est agaçant.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Xidi73 (9 Juin 2014)

Salut!

Tiens, on est sur YouTubeGénération maintenant :rateau:... je sors.

Trêve de plaisanterie, une petite recherche Google, Bing ou encore Yahoo, tu arrives sur le support Youtube, tu entres "supprimer historique" dans la barre de recherche et tu appuies sur Enter, tu arrives donc sur cette page ci puis tu cliques sur "Historique de Visionnage" et là il y a réponse à ta question.

Donc pour la prochaine fois que tu as un problème avec un produit Google, tu vas voir sur le support Google ou les forums Google et là tu auras réponse à ton problème.

Cordialement, 

Xidi73



PS : Si tu regardes tout le temps la même vidéo en boucle, vas sur YoutubeOnRepeat. C'est fort pratique et ça évite de devoir tout le temps appuyer sur le bouton "Rejouer" de youtube.


----------



## masterjohn (9 Juin 2014)

Merci,
je suis sur le support YT. Il y a bien la réponse à ma question c'est vrai.
 On me dit d'afficher l'historique puis de cliquer dans le carré en face de la vidéo puis de cliquer sur supprimer. Sauf que le carré n'est pas cliquable et que l'onglet "supprimer" est en grisé donc non actif alors qu'à côté il y a les deux onglets "supprimer tout l'historique" ce que je ne veux pas faire, et "désactiver l'historique" qui eux sont en noir et donc cliquable.

La question reste entière...

Merci quand même


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2014)

aucune info sur le matosse utilisé 
et ca pourrait avoir son importance
(certaines fonctions en ligne  étant capricieuses avec anciens  OS et anciens navigateurs)


----------



## masterjohn (9 Juin 2014)

alors,

firefox 29.0.1

OS X 10.6.8

si ça aide...

merci


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2014)

Essaye via chrome
( qui est le navigateur de google gerant de tuutube)


----------



## masterjohn (9 Juin 2014)

Et non, Pascal,
je me suis connecté avec chrome, mais c'est pareil.
La fonction "supprimer" est toujours grisée et ne se clique pas...
Si ça me "chauffe" trop je vais noter les vidéos à revoir sur un papier (c'est pas le progrès mais ça sera peut-être plus rapide que de chercher à comprendre l) puis je vais "toutes les supprimer" et recommencer...
Bon, pour l'instant je cherche encore


----------



## Xidi73 (10 Juin 2014)

Envoie un mail à Google!

 "Bonjour, je m'appelle John Lennon et j'utilise votre service de partage de vidéos YouTube. Seulement voilà, faite avec les peids, l'interface de mon historique de visionnage m'empêche de pouvoir gérer cet historique. Cela m'ennuie beaucoup.


 Cordialement,

*John Lennon, aka masterjohn*

 PS : Arrêtez de changer l'interface tous les jours. Ca devient lassant."

 Et voilou ! un e-mail type à envoyer chez Gogol !


 Cordialement,

 Xidi73


----------



## masterjohn (10 Juin 2014)

Pourquoi pas, 

je ne serais pas le seul dans ce cas ?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2014)

bah , tu peux toujours signaler le bug à gougoule
dans le sens que que ne  rien dire  ne ferait pas avancer du tout  le bouzin coté gougoule , alors que le signaler pourrait avoir un effet

 ceci dit , quand on regarde sur les forums de gougoule sur ses propres produits , concernant divers couacs de tous types, tous produits ,  coté réactions de gougoule on peut parfois etre sceptique, très sceptique
certains s'étonnent d'avoir en boucle des réponses  standard "   merci du signalement "  et ou "noyage de poisson " quand c'est pas silence total
et des années après, parfois,  bug toujours pas réglé


----------



## masterjohn (10 Juin 2014)

en continuant à chercher...
je m'aperçois que le carré cliquable placé juste sous le titre "historique" propose 2 choix:
"tous" et "aucun".
En cliquant sur "tous" tous les carrés face aux vidéos se remplissent du petit "v" de sélection et l'onglet "supprimer" s'active. Donc on peut tout supprimer facilement mais pas de façon sélective.
Font ch.ier exprès ou quoi chez gogol ???


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2014)

et en en faisant ta manip ( tous)
 puis *Dé*cochant quelques uns?


----------



## masterjohn (10 Juin 2014)

Nan! ça ne se décoche pas...


----------



## masterjohn (12 Juin 2014)

Pour l'info de tout le monde,
sans aucune intervention d'aucune sorte, ça refonctionne.
Au passage j'ai perdu tout l'ancien historique car je l'avais supprimé (650 vidéos environ)Est-ce pour cela que ça refonctionne,
gogol a ses raisons que la raison ignore et ignorera encore longtemps...


----------

